
Who’s Really to Blame for Robot-Human Crashes? Are We Really Such Awful Drivers? - nradov
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2017/12/whos-really-blame-robot-human-crashes-really-awful-drivers/
======
tomohawk
> The mean mileage for cars driven by humans before encountering an accident
> is 500,000 miles, compare that with 42,017 miles for self-driving cars.

Self driving cars do not drive like humans and are harder to predict, causing
accidents.

